
The Psychology of Getting Julian Assange, Part 1 (February 2019) - kdtsh
https://newmatilda.com/2019/02/19/psychology-getting-julian-assange-part-1-whats-torture-got/
======
kdtsh
This is Part 1 of a five part series of articles published February-March 2019
by New Matilda, an Australian magazine. The links for the five parts follow.

Part 1: What’s Torture Got To Do With It?[1]

Part 2: The Court Of Public Opinion And The Blood-Curdling Untold Story[2]

Part 3: Wikileaks and Russiagate: Trust Us, We’re The CIA[3]

Part 4: Why Even Some Lefties Want To See Him Hang[4]

Part 5: War Propaganda 101[5]

[1] [https://newmatilda.com/2019/02/19/psychology-getting-
julian-...](https://newmatilda.com/2019/02/19/psychology-getting-julian-
assange-part-1-whats-torture-got/)

[2] [https://newmatilda.com/2019/02/25/psychology-getting-
julian-...](https://newmatilda.com/2019/02/25/psychology-getting-julian-
assange-part-2-court-public-opinion-blood-curdling-untold-story/)

[3] [https://newmatilda.com/2019/03/02/psychology-getting-
julian-...](https://newmatilda.com/2019/03/02/psychology-getting-julian-
assange-part-3-wikileaks-russiagate-trust-us-cia/)

[4] [https://newmatilda.com/2019/03/15/the-psychology-of-
getting-...](https://newmatilda.com/2019/03/15/the-psychology-of-getting-
julian-assange-part-4-why-even-some-lefties-want-to-see-him-hang/)

[5] [https://newmatilda.com/2019/03/25/the-psychology-of-
getting-...](https://newmatilda.com/2019/03/25/the-psychology-of-getting-
julian-assange-part-5-war-propaganda-101/)

------
externalreality
Why do people support Assange. I mean the guy is clearly and ego-maniac
masquerading as a social activist. His conduct in the embassy and toward his
host country was abysmal by all accounts. Manning served her time honorably (I
would say she shouldn't have served any time) but the coward Assange hid in an
embassy costing a middle-income, struggling country 7 million to accommodate
him. New info is coming to light that says that he tried to black mail the
president of the country that paid the 7 million for him to go on a 7 year
vacation in the embassy with free internet access and having bro parties every
4 weeks.

~~~
kdtsh
The short answer is it’s about more than the person. I can’t speak for others
but I wouldn’t argue that he’s not a prick.

But honestly, what exactly is cowardly about self-preservation? Do you think
Chelsea Manning wouldn’t have jumped ship if she could have? - I doubt she was
interested in being caught in the first place, surely you don’t think her
attempts at being anonymous are cowardly. Would you call Edward Snowden a
coward for fleeing to a country which isn’t actively interested in seeing him
dead or behind bars for a long time? What good is a dead or incapacitated
martyr in this world?

Also I don’t know where you read about that alleged blackmail attempt but it
sounds extremely far fetched.

